# PowerPro problems



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Jigging the trenton channel I noticed that my new PowerPro gets severely twisted. I have heard/read on here and elsewhere that many guys dont bother with swivels. If you dont use a swivel, how do you keep this from happening?


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

never tried jigging... but I love my power pro. I would just throw a swivel on...Simple enough solution...


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Yup, swivel and a flouro leader...


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

BlackRhino said:


> Jigging the trenton channel I noticed that my new PowerPro gets severely twisted. I have heard/read on here and elsewhere that many guys dont bother with swivels. If you dont use a swivel, how do you keep this from happening?


 A swivel should solve the twisting problem, but you'll also want to keep an eye on the way that you are threading your plastics. Make sure they're on the jig hook perfectly straight, and that they don't extend onto the bent portion of the hook. Otherwise they tend to spin/rotate in the current (Might be causing the twisting) and the fish don't seem to like it very much .


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Good points, thanks all!


----------



## walleyesmack (Feb 27, 2011)

I have found power pro to be " softer " than fireline. While I like power pro for fishing in lakes, casting, ect I have not found it to be as good as fireline in the detroit river where there is a lot of current. The problem I have with power pro in the river is it constantly wraps around the end of my rod tip when I jig it. Fireline almost never does this because it it slightly stiffer. Hope this helps you.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I do not have a clue how you guys are getting line twist in a zero memory line. I have been fishing power pro and other braids for over 10 years now and have never had a case of line twist ever with braids.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

raisinrat said:


> I do not have a clue how you guys are getting line twist in a zero memory line. I have been fishing power pro and other braids for over 10 years now and have never had a case of line twist ever with braids.


i was thinking the same thing.... maybe when they put it on the spool they induced some twists or something...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

though i did have a guy on another fishing website put together a long-winded explanation on how using a linewinder to go directly from filler spool to reel spool will guarantee line twist issues on a spinning reel (and speak down to me which I take offense to)....

i asked him if he had any line twist issues on any trolling or conventional reels? thats how those get wound on also. Will just plain use of a spinning reel impart some twist on the line? over time yes, especially is there is any drag slip while winding. but you are far better starting with zero line twist than having twists already in your line. I think this concept was kinda lost somewhere in the ether.


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

raisinrat said:


> I do not have a clue how you guys are getting line twist in a zero memory line. I have been fishing power pro and other braids for over 10 years now and have never had a case of line twist ever with braids.



They may be talking about when a jig or lure spins while out of the water. I have never seen it as a problem. The power pro wrapping around the rod tip is usually from excessive or hard jigging and dropping the rod tip to quick. Slow down your downstroke and check the position of your plastic and/or minnow. This should cut down on your problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

All lines twist its just a fact of life and any twisted line will WRAP around the rod tip when the motion allows it too!
When twist gets to much to deal with, just cut off and let the line out in the current, say 2x's the length your using, let the current untwist it for you, retie and get back to fishing!

BD


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

memory and twist have nothing to do with each other. if you twist powerpro or any other braid enough, eventually it will knot up. It is just more manageable when it is twisted. 

the trick by dragging it behind the boat with no lure does help to remove the line twist btw.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

raisinrat said:


> I do not have a clue how you guys are getting line twist in a zero memory line. I have been fishing power pro and other braids for over 10 years now and have never had a case of line twist ever with braids.


They're fishing in heavy current. It causes the jig to spin when pulled up and down.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I am speaking from personal experience that I've never had this problem even in heavy. Really must be doing something different then you guys that are having this problem. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

raisinrat said:


> I am speaking from personal experience that I've never had this problem even in heavy. Really must be doing something different then you guys that are having this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


i've used powerpro A LOT, never had twist up issues... maybe i'm just lucky, I don't know.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Any kind of line will twist under certain conditions, a good quality swivel should solve the problem. I do know that walleye don't like it when the jig is in their face spinning around in circles. I've watched it in the winter with the fish cam and it was scaring them away!


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i use PPRO all the time for jigging and bass fishing..never had any problems with line twist..i use a blood or uni knot and no issues


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

steelhead05 said:


> i use PPRO all the time for jigging and bass fishing..never had any problems with line twist..i use a blood or uni knot and no issues


 The op's pants must be on fire then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

